# 01 A6 power steering rack removal help



## PakmanA6 (Sep 24, 2010)

Alright guys, got the track completely dangling, and cant seem to find out where the wire plugs in that comes from the sensor on the rack. I know it goes through the firewall to the wiring by the fuse box, but has anyone done this before and coud give me any hints?

I'm swapping turbos, rack, torque converter, driver axle, and a few other things. This is the condition of my car right now, along with the wiring cluster I need help with below the steering column:



















and last but not least... what you've been waiting for lol


----------

